# Developments around Stadiums



## flare (Aug 2, 2007)

I hope the international community can help me out here. I'm looking for successful examples where development has occurred next to large sports stadiums (or entertainment complexes).

In the UK stadiums tend to either be on there own in the middle of the former industrial land or in the middle of city centres with limited new developments around them.

I'm particularly interested how parking is managed in these locations, i.e. the balance between providing sufficient event day parking and making sure there aren't large empty parking lots which would be unattractive to people who live/work in nearby developments.

Thanks.


----------



## PaulFCB (Apr 21, 2008)

Similar for the National Arena in Bucharest, a very large industrial estate is situated just North of the Stadium. It is prepared to become a shopping mall in the near future.
Practically, the landscape when the initial stadium was built, was way different it the 50's, then communists came and built flats and other factories and now those factories are becoming shopping places.


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy (Mar 14, 2010)

flare said:


> I hope the international community can help me out here. I'm looking for successful examples where development has occurred next to large sports stadiums (or entertainment complexes).
> 
> In the UK stadiums tend to either be on there own in the middle of the former industrial land or in the middle of city centres with limited new developments around them.
> 
> ...


I don't know exactly where this topic is heading where parking facilities are concerned.

I'm led to believe the facilities at Derby County's Pride Park and Northampton Town's Sixfields are shared with either industrial plants or retail areas.

The Amsterdam Arena is built on top of a so-called Park&Ride Transferium with a 500 capacity. There are additional 12,000 spots outside, facilitating a gigantic shopping mall, including a music hall, on non-match days.


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

L.A. Live near the Staples Center in Los Angeles is probably one of the better examples of development occurring next to an arena/stadium.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

What the Melbourne Olympic Park will look like in 2015.


----------



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

Basically like it does now with a couple of smaller projects.....


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

Victory Park in Dallas


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

Calvin W said:


> Basically like it does now with a couple of smaller projects.....


Primarily an addition of a retractable roof on Margaret Court Arena (effectively an attachment from Rod Laver Arena, which I personally don't like, but that's me), the indoor tennis court centre, indoor marquees and new outdoor courts.

I wouldn't be surprised if we propose to build a new arena of say 20,000 on the right of AAMI Park.


----------



## flare (Aug 2, 2007)

OnceBittenTwiceShy said:


> I don't know exactly where this topic is heading where parking facilities are concerned.
> 
> I'm led to believe the facilities at Derby County's Pride Park and Northampton Town's Sixfields are shared with either industrial plants or retail areas.
> 
> The Amsterdam Arena is built on top of a so-called Park&Ride Transferium with a 500 capacity. There are additional 12,000 spots outside, facilitating a gigantic shopping mall, including a music hall, on non-match days.


I'm involved in redeveloping the area round Wembley stadium which includes large swathes of car parking. The original masterplan/outline planning permission is unlikely to occur in it's current format so I wanted to see if there were any successful examples around the world of major regeneration/development adjacent to a large stadium.

I'll check out the Amsterdam Arena.

Thanks for the heads up on Victory Park and LA Live.


----------



## Lord David (May 23, 2009)

IMO, Parking should be limited at stadium sites. Just the bare essentials, whilst avoiding the likes of multi-level parking for large sport complexes. Instead, there should be emphasis on underground parking, where it won't spoil the beauty of a stadium surrounded by endless car parking lots for example. Such places should be underground and replaced by warm-up fields or green space.

So you can't remember where you parked, just write it down or key it into your phone or take pictures of the surroundings, it's not too difficult to remember underground level 2, section purple for example.


----------



## flare (Aug 2, 2007)

Lord David said:


> IMO, Parking should be limited at stadium sites. Just the bare essentials, whilst avoiding the likes of multi-level parking for large sport complexes. Instead, there should be emphasis on underground parking, where it won't spoil the beauty of a stadium surrounded by endless car parking lots for example. Such places should be underground and replaced by warm-up fields or green space.
> 
> So you can't remember where you parked, just write it down or key it into your phone or take pictures of the surroundings, it's not too difficult to remember underground level 2, section purple for example.


I agree. The two issues with Wembley are:

- traditional importance of coach as an access mode, for some events they get upwards of 400 coaches!
- the Met Police don't allow the coach parking to be underground due to the safety risk from either fire or explosion


----------



## DaRomanist (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi everybody, I have a request for you.
What are the greatest examples of retail stores inside Stadium/Arena building ?


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

Are we talking only about new developments, or can we include existing developments into which a stadium is built?


----------



## The Real Gazmon (Jun 20, 2013)

Lord David said:


> What the Melbourne Olympic Park will look like in 2015.


Something needs to be done about the swimming complex (I think it is?) next to the old Olympic Park, I was in Melbourne last week and it is really showing it's age.


----------



## ExSydney (Sep 12, 2002)

The Real Gazmon said:


> , I was in Melbourne last week and it is really showing it's age.


You would expect a heritage listed building may show its age.
Its now the HQ for the Collingwood Football Club.


----------



## DaRomanist (Apr 19, 2009)

KingmanIII said:


> Are we talking only about new developments, or can we include existing developments into which a stadium is built?


Yeah, I think we can include exisitng developments inside stadium building...
Any example in your mind, KingmanIII ?


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

I mentioned Victory Park here in Dallas. Here's a little bit about it.

Victory Park was pitched as part of Dallas voting to help fund about 1/3 of a new arena to be built on a brownfield just north of the Downtown Dallas loop. This was in the late 90s and this part of Dallas had very little development. Here's a photo of the site prior to construction:










The US government pledged about $20 million to clean up the site for construction



















The initial plans were very pedestrian scale and were to be in the style of the arena with all of the brick, but the first developer failed and in came a new company with a more modern style. These developers build a few developments really quickly and you had your new development around the arena in less than 5 years.



















As you can see in the pictures, DART(the area transit org) created a commuter and light rail stop on one side of the arena. At the same time that Victory was going up, you had an absolute boom of development in the areas to the east and north of Victory Park. All of a sudden, the office and residential space seemed undesireable in comparison and the development seemed dead outside of the House of Blues on the extreme south of the development, and the about 120 events days that the arena saw. So a new developer bought out the development and began a new push that is currently going on that promises to cover the remaining surface lots. There are already 3 developments under construction and two others have been announced, with a larger development remaining to be announced now that the city of Dallas has fullfilled its promise of building a public parking garage to free up one of the larger lots. The Perot Museum of Science and Nature has also opened in the development to critical national and local acclaim. There's a good chance this latest push will finall turn the place into what it was envisioned with thousands of residents, workers and entertainment and eating establishments.


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

Here are some of the developments that exist and are under construction or planned.

Planned and failed:

Mandarin Oriental Dallas









Built in Phase I:

American Airlines Center







Built in Phase I: American Airlines Center[/IMG]


----------



## The Real Gazmon (Jun 20, 2013)

ExSydney said:


> You would expect a heritage listed building may show its age.
> Its now the HQ for the Collingwood Football Club.


Didn't know it was heritage listed. Wasn't it built for the '56 Olympics?


----------

